

Programmatic Access to AWS Billing Data - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/06/new-programmatic-access-to-aws-billing-data.html

======
flyt
Now I just wish that AWS would generate estimates more frequently.

~~~
jeffbarr
How frequently, and how would this help you?

------
benarent
I've recently had to consolidate three separate AWS accounts, after checking
out <https://cloudability.com/> and <http://cloudvertical.com> . We ended out
using CloudVertical. CloudVertical gives us the ability to tag different parts
of your bill and get e-mail alerts on price spikes. It's been a very useful
tool for our account manager to plan budgets and for the team to keep an eye
on a few expensive AWS experiments. Really love the CloudVertical e-mail
reports, I would recommend checking them out.

------
jswanson
This is great, but what would really be nice to see is a way to get cost per
particular instance, either based on instance-id or a particular tag.

You can to some extent do it manually, and breaking applications into
different accounts achieves most of what you'd want to see.

But being able to see how much you've paid this month for front-end servers
dedicated to application X, or load balancers for all applications, would be
valuable.

~~~
seiji
I found this a few weeks ago but haven't had a chance to use it yet:
<https://github.com/seomoz/cawshflow> _Help figure out how much your AWS
services are costing you by project_

------
willlll
Now I just wish that AWS would have an API for account limits.

~~~
jeffbarr
Your wish is my command! We introduced this feature last month:

[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/05/monitor-estimated-
costs-u...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/05/monitor-estimated-costs-using-
amazon-cloudwatch-billing-metrics-and-alarms.html)

